# Audi 5 cyl diesel??



## BillyWillicker (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont know if this should go here but I have a quick question. Audi i5 diesel block, is it the same casting as the audi i5 turbo gas block? I was wondering if I sleeved an MC block to 76.5mm bore could I use it as a Diesel block? Are the injection pump mount bosses on the MC gas block? I am sure I would need to get new piston squirters for the smaller bore, 1.6TD pistons and rods, and maybe use the MC crank, maybe a JT crank. I have all this stuff and have the diesel stuff coming, all but the lower end of it, but its in storage for the winter. If anyone can help out, let me know!!

Thanks

Jason


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BillyWillicker said:


> .....Audi i5 diesel block, is it the same casting as the audi i5 turbo gas block? I was wondering if I sleeved an MC block to 76.5mm bore could I use it as a Diesel block? .....


Absolutely not. The gas block would not be strong enough for use as a diesel.


----------



## BillyWillicker (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not worried about the strength of the block, I know its strong enough. I would like to know of the inj. pump bracket will bolt to a gas block.

VW diesel blocks are the same as a gas block, GM 6.5 diesel is an olds gas block, BMW diesel block is the same as the gas block. I'm pretty sure all gas blocks could handle diesel use.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BillyWillicker said:


> ....VW diesel blocks are the same as a gas block, .....


I don't think so. You may be oversimplifying how the manufacturers make a diesel.

The biggest issue is the pressures. A gasoline engine has a compression ratio of 7 to 11. A diesel is over 20.


----------



## BillyWillicker (Mar 11, 2007)

Yea, I get the whole pressure/compression thing. I guess I'll wait until my parts come and see what will bolt where. Now I need some VW TD rods and pistons to see what crank I can use. 

My old MC turbo had 7.8:1 compression, with a PR of about 2.5:1, boost was ~26-28Psi, I'm comfortable guessing that the dynamic CR of that setup was close to a diesel CR. Ran good, ran fast, on stock headgasket and bolts, only lost the HG when I goofed up the timing on a HOT day. 

Anyone got dimensions of the TD rods, big end and small end and center to center length?


----------



## BillyWillicker (Mar 11, 2007)

Diesel Rod dimensions

1,6: 24/136/50,6mm
1,9na: 24/150/50,6mm
1,9td: 26/144/50,6mm

So, it looks like I can use a JT crank, 1.6TD pistons, 1.6TD rods, Sleeved MC block to make an i5 IDI diesel lower end. 

Bore = 76.5 mm - for both 1.6TD and i5D
Stroke = 86.4 mm - for both 1.6TD and i5D
Deck height = 220mm - for both 1.6TD and i5D
Rod length = 136mm - 1.6TD and MC
Crankpin journal = 48 mm - 1.6TD and all i5 except MC

I am assuming the compression height of the 1.6TD and MC pistons are the same, due to deck height, stroke, and rod length. Both i5 gas and i5 diesel use 11mm head bolts, looks to be the same head gasket form as well, however it may be the same as a 2.1 i5. I will see when the diesel parts make it to my door. Thanks for the help and opinions guys. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Interesting. Please post vids of your first start up.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

Booha1 said:


> Interesting. Please post vids of your first start up.


It'll probably look something like this


----------



## BillyWillicker (Mar 11, 2007)

What?!?!? No faith? I've done engine machine work since '97, Ballistics machine work since '99, ICE studies for a few years too. I will post a Vid of the startup, it's kinda backburner though. I haven't had an i5 diesel in my hands yet so I need to see if the injection pump will bolt up to a gas block, but I will soon enough, at worst i'll have to make a mount bracket for the mount bracket lol!

It will run and run reliably. It will probably be easier/cheaper to convert a gas block than to find a true turbo-diesel block and machine that. I am now sure that I will need a 2.1 turbo gas block to sleeve as I have received detailed photos of block and head deck surfaces as well as the head gasket.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

BillyWillicker said:


> I dont know if this should go here but I have a quick question. Audi i5 diesel block, is it the same casting as the audi i5 turbo gas block? I was wondering if I sleeved an MC block to 76.5mm bore could I use it as a Diesel block? Are the injection pump mount bosses on the MC gas block? I am sure I would need to get new piston squirters for the smaller bore, 1.6TD pistons and rods, and maybe use the MC crank, maybe a JT crank. I have all this stuff and have the diesel stuff coming, all but the lower end of it, but its in storage for the winter. If anyone can help out, let me know!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason


 I'd say no. Without knowing the blocks too well, there is a certain fact that 20V turbo hp-heads use the 2.5L block and crank to do a 2.5L conversion on the gasoline engines. Afaik, the diesel is a taller block than the gasoline ones, but you might be lucky and source an early Volvo block and use that one, as Audi apparently sold those to Volvo back in the days...


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

You'll need aftermarket head studs and you'll need to o-ring the head/block.


BillyWillicker said:


> Diesel Rod dimensions
> 
> 1,6: 24/136/50,6mm
> 1,9na: 24/150/50,6mm
> ...


----------

